#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## rambler.trichy

Yhis a thread for NIT Trichy 2011 Admission Discussion, Click here for NIT Trichy 2012 Admission Discussion http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...hes-Discussion






Hey NIT Trichy aspirants........
Lets discuss about the college in this thread.......

*About the College:* 
Best NIT as per various rankings in India consistently over a period of 10 years!!

The college was established in 1964 and was converted into an NIT in 2003 and alongwith it given a deemed university status.

The campus is a humungous 1100 acres and has the best in its class facilities!!

*Student-Faculty ratio is 14:1*

It offers the following *branches to undergraduate students:*
    Civil Engineering
    Computer Science & Engineering
    Electrical & Electronics Engineering
    Electronics & Communication Engineering
    Instrumentation & Control Engineering
    Mechanical Engineering
    Metallurgical and Materials Engineering
    Production Engineering
    Chemical Engineering
*
Cutoffs for Open Category for All India candidates in AIEEE were as follows - this data is for 2009:*

*






Cut offs for other categories and for 2010 are available for individual queries.....*
*
Placement and Fees Details will be provided in my next post!!!!* 





  Similar Threads: ISM Dhanbad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kharagpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BIT Mesra 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## adi999

OK i want to do CS... which is the better institution ... NIT trichy or NIT surathkal??? 
oh another thing? is non-veg food served at the mess? how is the food at the mess?

----------


## kish

NIT Trichy is definitely better!!

It has a better placement record and is ranked better than NIT Surathkal......

Students have a choice of both veg/nonveg, north/south indian food......Obviously the north indian fare isnt as good...but most students have no option!! The food is healthy and of good quality.....

----------


## chiragdude

Hey [MENTION=10958]rambler.trichy[/MENTION], I've scored 182/360 in AIEEE 2011, can I get a seat in Mechanical Engg in NIT Trichy? Also, what is the difference between Mechanical and Prod. Engineering? I've tried to know about it and as far as I know, they are 70% same, could you please confirm/deny the same? I'm GEN category from U.P.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> Hey [MENTION=10958]rambler.trichy[/MENTION], I've scored 182/360 in AIEEE 2011, can I get a seat in Mechanical Engg in NIT Trichy? Also, what is the difference between Mechanical and Prod. Engineering? I've tried to know about it and as far as I know, they are 70% same, could you please confirm/deny the same? I'm GEN category from U.P.


Hi Chirag,

With 182 marks it is not possible to NIT Trichy at all...not even by the 7th round.......

Diff between Mech and Prod: Production Engineering is a specialized field of mechanical engg. Its niche. Mechanical is more general. Production engineering grads end up only in production line jobs whereas mech guys can go anywhere.....

----------


## chiragdude

Actually, for Prod. Engineering, the AIR Closing was 15822 in 2010, by the 5th round. So, I am sure that I'd get it, but I'm desperate about getting Mechanical and that's not possible at Trichy. Do individual marks matter? I've got Phy : 79 Maths : 71 Chem : 32?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> Actually, for Prod. Engineering, the AIR Closing was 15822 in 2010, by the 5th round. So, I am sure that I'd get it, but I'm desperate about getting Mechanical and that's not possible at Trichy. Do individual marks matter? I've got Phy : 79 Maths : 71 Chem : 32?


Dude you had asked for mechanical engg and thats y i said u dont have a chance....fcorse u have a chance in production engg.....Also u are mistaken.....last rank in 2010 for AI quota for open category was AIR 17930....

And yes, individual marks dont matter...Its ur overall rank...

----------


## dhruv.027

I am scoring 207 marks in aieee 2011.is there any chance of getting civil engineering in nit trichy? In which nit's can i get civil?

----------


## FaaDoOEngineer

> I am scoring 207 marks in aieee 2011.is there any chance of getting civil engineering in nit trichy? In which nit's can i get civil?


Hi Dhruv,

Pl post in the correct thread in the future. Your thread has been merged with the main thread....

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I am scoring 207 marks in aieee 2011.is there any chance of getting civil engineering in nit trichy? In which nit's can i get civil?


You can expect  a rank of around AIR 7500. For this rank....you can expect to get civil in trichy by the 5th round if u r an outside TN candidate....

As far as other NITs are concerned....you can post in relevant threads of the college of your choice or post it  here: http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

----------


## utshav

I wanted to know about the location of NIT Trichy.. the real reason behind this question is my aspiration to prepare for MBA ..
If i want to join sum private classes for its preparation after 2nd year.. are they located in some 10km disatance from the campus...??

And what is better to choose in Trichy between civil and chemical..??

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I wanted to know about the location of NIT Trichy.. the real reason behind this question is my aspiration to prepare for MBA ..
> If i want to join sum private classes for its preparation after 2nd year.. are they located in some 10km disatance from the campus...??
> 
> And what is better to choose in Trichy between civil and chemical..??


Hi Utshav,

Even though the college is situated on the outskirts of the city, there are a lot of good coaching centers in the vicinity!!! So u can very well prepare for CAT here.....Also there are numerous others in the campus preparing for IIMs and every year lots of out batchmates end up in IIMs.....so dont worry.....

As far as which branch is better....well both are almost equally good.....both are having decent placements and faculty...it depends on ur interest.....and as such u wanna go for MBA so it doesnt really matter.....

----------


## cyanide911

> Hi Chirag,
> 
> With 182 marks it is not possible to NIT Trichy at all...not even by the 7th round.......
> 
> Diff between Mech and Prod: Production Engineering is a specialized field of mechanical engg. Its niche. Mechanical is more general. Production engineering grads end up only in production line jobs whereas mech guys can go anywhere.....


180/360 will get him an approx 12k rank in AIEEE this year. And the image in the main post says that civil closed at around 21k. So why will he not get it?
Or am I missing something here?

----------


## rambler.trichy

Yes u r missing a point.....Chirag was asking about ONLY Mechanical Engg at NIT Trichy!!

----------


## cyanide911

> Yes u r missing a point.....Chirag was asking about ONLY Mechanical Engg at NIT Trichy!!


Whoops, got mixed up between the Mech and Civil

----------


## I'm confused!

I'm expecting a score of around 225 - 230  in this year's AIEEE, could you please tell me what my best possible options are and what is my possible rank?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I'm expecting a score of around 225 - 230  in this year's AIEEE, could you please tell me what my best possible options are and what is my possible rank?


You can expect a rank of around 5000 this yr!!!! 

To give u ur options for NIT Trichy will need to knw ur category and home state!!!

----------


## proten

with 200 marks in aieee 2011 can i get civil, chemical or mechanical ??
general category.. all india basis..

----------


## rambler.trichy

> with 200 marks in aieee 2011 can i get civil, chemical or mechanical ??
> general category.. all india basis..


Yes u can get civil and chemical.....till which round are u willing to wait?

----------


## proten

> Yes u can get civil and chemical.....till which round are u willing to wait?


I DON'T KNOW MUCH.. WHAT U SAY?? IS IT BETTER FOR ME? TO TAKE SEAT IN vnit OR WAIT..??
IN WHICH ROUND CAN I GET CHEMICAL??

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I DON'T KNOW MUCH.. WHAT U SAY?? IS IT BETTER FOR ME? TO TAKE SEAT IN vnit OR WAIT..??
> IN WHICH ROUND CAN I GET CHEMICAL??


I think its better to take a better branch like CSE with the same rank in VNIT....its an accomplished institute in its own right!!! Why wait for 4-5 rounds and end up with chemical in NIT trichy, when u can get ECE, MEch or CSE in VNIT in the 3rd round....Go for VNIT man!!

----------


## proten

> I think its better to take a better branch like CSE with the same rank in VNIT....its an accomplished institute in its own right!!! Why wait for 4-5 rounds and end up with chemical in NIT trichy, when u can get ECE, MEch or CSE in VNIT in the 3rd round....Go for VNIT man!!


hmm.. thanks.. then its better if i take mechanical in VNIT.. i am not interested in CSE ECE.. thanks..

----------


## rambler.trichy

> hmm.. thanks.. then its better if i take mechanical in VNIT.. i am not interested in CSE ECE.. thanks..


You are most welcome buddy.....Hope u have an awesome 4 yrs in Nagpur......

----------


## skk

i am getting 163 in aieee,can i get civil or chemical in nit trichy by the last round?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> i am getting 163 in aieee,can i get civil or chemical in nit trichy by the last round?


YEs, u can get but only in 6th or 7th round.....

This is assuming u are gen category, AI quota candidate...

----------


## mtensd

hey guyz..  1 of my frend is getting 18 marks in  aieee engineering exam  nd 250 in architecture..  so plz can u tell me ..
is there ne scope for my frend..  ??????

----------


## rambler.trichy

> hey guyz..  1 of my frend is getting 18 marks in  aieee engineering exam  nd 250 in architecture..  so plz can u tell me ..
> is there ne scope for my frend..  ??????


No chance in NIT Trichy...

For such general queries, pl post on this thread : http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...h-queries-here..

----------


## Mworrrried

M GETTING 18 MARKS IN AIEEE N 250 IN ARCHITECTURE.... IZ DER NE SCOPE FR ME 2 GET NE OF THE COLLGE IN AIEEE?? NE PROPER COLLEGE? PLZ TEL GUYS :(doh):

----------


## rambler.trichy

> M GETTING 18 MARKS IN AIEEE N 250 IN ARCHITECTURE.... IZ DER NE SCOPE FR ME 2 GET NE OF THE COLLGE IN AIEEE?? NE PROPER COLLEGE? PLZ TEL GUYS


[MENTION=13127]Mworrrried[/MENTION]: Pl read the post no. 27 in this thread. And pl dont spam NIT Trichy thread......Hope u understand.....

----------


## karan.dhamele

I am expecting 254 mrks out of 360....can i get CSE...if not then can i get ECE ??

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I am expecting 254 mrks out of 360....can i get CSE...if not then can i get ECE ??


Hi Karan,

u can expect an AIR of arnd 3800-4000....

With this rank for AI, gen quota it is not possible to get CS before 6th or 7th round. 

As far as ECE is concerned it closes below 3000 every yr....

Any other branches u r interested in??

----------


## skk

My air is 24177,can i get civil in nit trichy by last round?

----------


## Mukti

Hi All,

My bro got 207/360 in AIEEE...does he has a scope of getting mech branch in NIT Trichy?? If yes,pls let me know that what is the placement scene for mechanical branch in Trichy?? 


Pls reply soon!!

----------


## rutvi

I've got a rank of 20893 in AIEEE 2011. Will I get any course in NIT Trichy?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I've got a rank of 20893 in AIEEE 2011. Will I get any course in NIT Trichy?


May be an outside chance for Meta....in last round of counseling......

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




> My air is 24177,can i get civil in nit trichy by last round?



No chance if u r from general category....

which state are u from??

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




> Hi All,
> 
> My bro got 207/360 in AIEEE...does he has a scope of getting mech branch in NIT Trichy?? If yes,pls let me know that what is the placement scene for mechanical branch in Trichy?? 
> 
> 
> Pls reply soon!!


What is ur brother's rank?? Without that i cant tell u if he has a chance......

Overall mechanical placement scene is awesome.!!!! avg is 5+ and highest is 9 lakhs...

----------


## ayuboy

Hi,

I got 14k AIR, delhi state, gen category....

Can i get admission in NIT Trichy?

----------


## skk

then can i get production or metallurgy in nit trichy by last round,my air is 24177,am from maharashtra.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> Hi,
> 
> I got 14k AIR, delhi state, gen category....
> 
> Can i get admission in NIT Trichy?


You can get Meta, Production, Chemical and Civil.....

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




> then can i get production or metallurgy in nit trichy by last round,my air is 24177,am from maharashtra.


Production not possible and meta is also a touch and go case! Meta closed around 24k last yr!

----------


## SATADRU

A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
I am from west bengal and belong to sc.

B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-

*All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit trichy.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> A very good evening to every one.I m new to this website
> I am from west bengal and belong to sc.
> 
> B arch  Scores in aieee 2011 are:-
> 
> *All India Rank**Overall*24011 *Category*1617 *State Rank* *Overall* 799 *Category* 84 can U please suggest me if i can get nit trichy.


Impossible to get NIT Trichy......try some other college....

----------


## skk

how are the placements in metallurgy in nit trichy?what is the average salary and the maximum package for the last two years?

----------


## SATADRU

Plaese help me find an answer.One of my friends said that the opening and cosing rank of nit trichy in year 2010 for sc rank was from 4229 to 5755
Is it true?
please help

----------


## rambler.trichy

> how are the placements in metallurgy in nit trichy?what is the average salary and the maximum package for the last two years?


Avg: 4.75 lakhs
Highest: 9+ lakhs
Lowest: 2.5 lakhs

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




> Plaese help me find an answer.One of my friends said that the opening and cosing rank of nit trichy in year 2010 for sc rank was from 4229 to 5755
> Is it true?
> please help


Your frnd is talking about the all india ranks...

----------


## pns

hey!!! i got 4920 rank (AIR) in aieee. i can probaly get  into civil or mechanical in trichy. also i can take up any branch in mnit, jaipur from the home state qouta. i definitely want to come to trichy but one of my freind who studies in some xyz clg in b'lore told me to avoid any south indian clg. he reasoned that the professors and the faculty members "are somewhat favorable" to south indians and i would have to encounter "partialism". is it really the case in nit's that too the top one???. can you plz give me an estimate of the proportion of north indians there .plz reply.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> hey!!! i got 4920 rank (AIR) in aieee. i can probaly get  into civil or mechanical in trichy. also i can take up any branch in mnit, jaipur from the home state qouta. i definitely want to come to trichy but one of my freind who studies in some xyz clg in b'lore told me to avoid any south indian clg. he reasoned that the professors and the faculty members "are somewhat favorable" to south indians and i would have to encounter "partialism". is it really the case in nit's that too the top one???. can you plz give me an estimate of the proportion of north indians there .plz reply.


[MENTION=12775]pns[/MENTION]: u have to be practical here......i agree u ll find the food really not up to ur tastes, u ll feel a prof talking to a student in local language is biased(some are, but very few), u might not find the girls hot, u might feel trichy is a sleepy city, and so much more...but isnt that what our country is about.....diverse!!! the cultural divide is omnipresent in India and south indians find it difficult to adjust in north and vice versa.....but dont we all adjust in USA!!!  :D: 

SO if u can manage the food and culture and are an open minded adjusting to diff cultures kind of a person....then this is the place to be.....else u lose out on joining the country's best NIT!!!

----------


## SATADRU

the all india sc rank in trichy is  between 4229 to 5755 in  b arch.

And my AIR overall is 24011
AND Air sc  rank is 1617

MY homestate rank in west bengal is 799
And my home stat sc rank is 84.
Do i stand a chance.Plaese help

----------


## rambler.trichy

> the all india sc rank in trichy is  between 4229 to 5755 in  b arch.
> 
> And my AIR overall is 24011
> AND Air sc  rank is 1617
> 
> MY homestate rank in west bengal is 799
> And my home stat sc rank is 84.
> Do i stand a chance.Plaese help


How many times do i have to repeat the same things to u!!!! Pl dont spam my thread....I have already clarified ur doubt twice...do u want me to write to admin??

----------


## deepakmk

I have got an AIR 873(overall) in AIEEE 2011.
I wish to pursue computer science and engineering.
As i havent secured well enough in IITJEE for a comp science in any of the IITs, i am wondering about pursuing it in NITs or the IIIT-Hyderabad.It seems that Trichy is quite among the best among all the NITs.But what about the CS programme at Trichy?as compared to the surathkal,warangal and calicut.
Which would you prefer for comp science?the NITs or IIIT-Hyderabad?
please guide.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I have got an AIR 873(overall) in AIEEE 2011.
> I wish to pursue computer science and engineering.
> As i havent secured well enough in IITJEE for a comp science in any of the IITs, i am wondering about pursuing it in NITs or the IIIT-Hyderabad.It seems that Trichy is quite among the best among all the NITs.But what about the CS programme at Trichy?as compared to the surathkal,warangal and calicut.
> Which would you prefer for comp science?the NITs or IIIT-Hyderabad?
> please guide.


purely on placement figures, IIIT Hyd beats NITs....it had average of 9 lakhs as compared to 6.5 lakhs for NIT Trichy CSE.....ur call now....

----------


## deepakmk

Well,keeping aside the placement figures,how do you compare between the two?the faculty,facilities available and campus?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> Well,keeping aside the placement figures,how do you compare between the two?the faculty,facilities available and campus?


Dude when i am saying go for IIIT Hyd, I genuinely mean its better.....and it takes a toll on a student of NIT Trichy to say that!!! So dont ask me anything more about IIIT Hyd or I might brainwash u to come here....!!!!  :P:

----------


## deepakmk

Thanks mate.
Help is very much appreciated.

----------


## sethi

sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,ece if not which branch would i will able to get....in NIT tirchy

----------


## rambler.trichy

> sir i have got AIR 10354 can i get cse,ee,,ece if not which branch would i will able to get....in NIT tirchy


Are u from general category?If Yes, then u can expect to get Chemical, Civil, ICE, Meta & production....this is as per 5th round!

----------


## skk

is it possible to try for a branch change in nit trichy at the end of first year?if so,what is the criteria?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> is it possible to try for a branch change in nit trichy at the end of first year?if so,what is the criteria?


No, it is not possible in NIT Trichy....

----------


## samyuukthakodali

i got 6461 air(general) from andhrapradesh.can get ece,eee,cse or specify the branches of chance in nit trichy.

----------


## priya.y

:(hi): Hello....
My AIR in aieee 2011 is 32032(obc category).........and category rank is 6800...
Can I expect to get a seat in chemical branch in trichy...???
Please reply......

----------


## coolsajal4

i got air-12336(general) can i expect civil engg.??

----------


## samyuukthakodali

]i got 6461 air(general) from andhrapradesh.can i get ece,eee,cse or specify the branches of chance in nit trichy.

----------


## rambler.trichy

> i got 6461 air(general) from andhrapradesh.can get ece,eee,cse or specify the branches of chance in nit trichy.


Well u can get Chem, Civil, ICE, Meta and Production

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




> Hello....
> My AIR in aieee 2011 is 32032(obc category).........and category rank is 6800...
> Can I expect to get a seat in chemical branch in trichy...???
> Please reply......


You might not make it....Its a little tough....dont rely on NIT Trichy....

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




> i got air-12336(general) can i expect civil engg.??


Cant say!! Last time too Civil closed between 12-13k......So i ll say its about luck....

----------


## coolsajal4

then please suggest me wat to do?? are placements in civil good??

----------


## rambler.trichy

> then please suggest me wat to do?? are placements in civil good??


Placements are definitely good!!! They are for all branches in NIT Trichy......

----------


## roy_1016

My son has a rank of 7075 AI. General category from Gujarat. He is interested in doing Chem only. ICT Mumbai is a possibility but keeping my fingers crossed. Trichy is the option. He may not get Chem by 3rd round as per the last year records but shall get it by 4th round. But this year, as per CCB website, he has to surrender the seat after 3rd round if he wants to be considered for further rounds. Now, if he takes say meta at Trichy and applies for internal sliding, what are his chances of getting Chem in internal sliding? Is it better to wait for 4th/5th round after surrendering the seat or go for internal sliding? What is your suggestion?

----------


## AdithyaAthreya

AIR in AIEEE 2011: 25942 , Tamil Nadu state rank:472 , category:OP . Do I have the slimmest of chance to make it in NIt trichy civil by the last round?!

----------


## roy_1016

Can somebody answer my querry :(snooze): ???

----------


## rambler.trichy

> My son has a rank of 7075 AI. General category from Gujarat. He is interested in doing Chem only. ICT Mumbai is a possibility but keeping my fingers crossed. Trichy is the option. He may not get Chem by 3rd round as per the last year records but shall get it by 4th round. But this year, as per CCB website, he has to surrender the seat after 3rd round if he wants to be considered for further rounds. Now, if he takes say meta at Trichy and applies for internal sliding, what are his chances of getting Chem in internal sliding? Is it better to wait for 4th/5th round after surrendering the seat or go for internal sliding? What is your suggestion?


My suggestion is look at the seat positions after 3rd round....students will be allowed to unlock choices and seat postiion will be clear....take a call after round 3...and dont forget to take meta.....also i am fully confident that ur son will get it either in internal sliding or 4th round.......but he certainly will find a seat......just ask him to be patient!

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




> AIR in AIEEE 2011: 25942 , Tamil Nadu state rank:472 , category:OP . Do I have the slimmest of chance to make it in NIt trichy civil by the last round?!


Dont bet on it boss...i dont think its possible!

----------


## cool.taniya

i hav aieee rank of 18k
i am from delhi.
wat all branches can i get  hee??

----------


## rambler.trichy

> i hav aieee rank of 18k
> i am from delhi.
> wat all branches can i get  hee??


nothing at all....

----------


## roy_1016

I am posting a paragraph fro CCB information brouchure.

"Candidates reporting for admission to the Allotted Institute from *July 18 to 21, 2011,* will be given an opportunity to exercise their branch choices *within the institute for subsequent rounds of allotment*, irrespective of the *Option* chosen by them during round 1,2 and 3." 

This statement seems to be different than internal sliding since internal sliding will happen after Aug 9 and after 5th round. What does the phrase "for subsequent rounds of allotment" mean? Does it mean that the candidate shall be in contention for 4th and 5th round of allotment?

This question arose because my son wants to do Chemical from Trichy (AI rank 7075, general, gujarat) and will get it only in 4/5th round. Should he take Meta in Trichy and wait or take NIT, Nagpur or Allahabad?

----------


## rambler.trichy

> I am posting a paragraph fro CCB information brouchure.
> 
> "Candidates reporting for admission to the Allotted Institute from *July 18 to 21, 2011,* will be given an opportunity to exercise their branch choices *within the institute for subsequent rounds of allotment*, irrespective of the *Option* chosen by them during round 1,2 and 3." 
> 
> This statement seems to be different than internal sliding since internal sliding will happen after Aug 9 and after 5th round. What does the phrase "for subsequent rounds of allotment" mean? Does it mean that the candidate shall be in contention for 4th and 5th round of allotment?
> 
> This question arose because my son wants to do Chemical from Trichy (AI rank 7075, general, gujarat) and will get it only in 4/5th round. Should he take Meta in Trichy and wait or take NIT, Nagpur or Allahabad?


Just read what Saloni has replied to the same query in another thread....will go with her.....

----------


## vishyvikings

hey my a.i. rank is 4626.can i get mechanical or eee at trichy. i m nt from tamil nadu

----------


## rambler.trichy

> hey my a.i. rank is 4626.can i get mechanical or eee at trichy. i m nt from tamil nadu


Difficult....though possible in the 4th or 5th round......also u may take a chance by getting some other branch and then going for internal sliding......

----------


## vishyvikings

thanks for the help. right now i have been allotted production engineering..what is the highest and average placement in the branch.what is the possibility with internal sliding

----------


## rambler.trichy

> thanks for the help. right now i have been allotted production engineering..what is the highest and average placement in the branch.what is the possibility with internal sliding


With internal sliding it is always about luck!!! Keep ur fingers crossed....coz u have a more than decent chance of making it.......

as far as production is concerned, the avg is arnd 4.5 lakhs...highest is arnd 7....

----------


## vishyvikings

thanks for the help anyway

----------


## coolsajal4

air 12336(open) h.s.-m.p. should i wait till 5th round for civil or chemical at trichy??

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

air-12336(open) .  hs.-m.p.  should i wait till 5th round for civil or chemical at trichy??

----------


## satyam_g

@*rambler.trichy

hi,
i want to know according to placement and future aspects which should be preferred NIT-trichy production or ICE, and IIIT-AMETHI IT, NIT-SURATHKAL IT.

thank u*

----------


## cool.taniya

i have 18k air general,delhi.
can i xpect o get civil or chem by 5th round

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread,Click here for NIT Trichy 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs Discussion

----------

